# Offshore Tampa Blue/Deep water question



## ltsheets

So I'm considering the possibility of relocating to the tampa/clearwater area in a few years and was curious if anyone here had any experience fishing that area. I know there's great bottom fishing but wanted to know how far out you have to go to get into 200+ feet of water? or the "edge" as we call it around here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kingfish514

I grew up fishing in Tampa, the continental shelf is flat down there you will have to go about 100 miles to get into 100 plus feet. DO some searches on "the middle grounds"


----------



## Chris V

Yep, its a good way out to deep water. My first offshore trips when I was very young were out of the Tampa to Tarpon Springs stretch. Awesome bottom and inshore fishing but I remember our "deep" spots were in 80ft of water. I understand from talking to some of my customers from that area who regularly fish far offshore that there is some good bluewater action for everything from dolphin to blue marlin but you have to run a miniumum 100 miles each way. If you truly love bluewater fishing and plan on moving there, make sure your boat has some range!


----------



## Kim

These guys are right, there is great blue water fishing off Tampa but it's a long run one way. If you have the legs for it the box is like 120 km almost due east, same distance out of Destin puts you between about 30 miles short of Loyds Ridge.


----------



## ltsheets

thanks for the info guys. Any of you know if moving a couple hours south or north makes a difference?


----------



## Chris V

ltsheets said:


> thanks for the info guys. Any of you know if moving a couple hours south or north makes a difference?


To get the full spectrum of inshore and offshore, I'd settle somewhere between Tampa and Punta Gorda. In this range you are closest to deep water and in some of the greatest snook and tarpon fishing in the country.


----------



## ltsheets

If i were to move down to punta gorda...how much closer to deep water is that than leaving out of tampa bay?


----------



## matttheboatman

*The Steps*

I lived there for 3 years. From Tampa Bay, the best area is called the Steps - about 125 miles out. This is good Blue Marlin, White Marlin, and Swordfish area. 

But, there are many other large fish that swim in close. Tarpon are caught in the bay and along the beaches south of Anna Maria. They are also in Boca Grande. 

Many locals save up their gas money and plan fishing vacations from Key West & Marathon. 

Also, you have catch and release Goliath Grouper everywhere. 

I'm attaching a photo showing you where the Steps are located. This area is usually in an eddy of the "loop current" which is now closer to Lousiana than Tampa but that is not the norm. It is usually throwing cobalt blue water onto the Steps all summer long. 

Matt


----------

